# banned from live chat for no reason? literally



## hisnamewasyero (Mar 12, 2009)

hey i had just showed up into the live chat , saying hi to reaper and he responded with a permanent ban. i don't understand the reasoning behind this. i only said hello to the main chan and sent 1 pm to reaper saying hello.. because we have talked many times before so idk whats going on? if i can please get an unban it would be nice 

thanks RIU


----------



## hisnamewasyero (Mar 12, 2009)

help a brotha out..


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 12, 2009)

there r people on here that tell and snitch on people for dumb stuff maybe u said something someone didnt like and they told on u..i was in a thread yesterday and noticed this guy name fdd2 something something i forgot but he said he is a mod and he kicked this guy off basically snitched on him so just watch what u say to people and watch out for fdd2...


----------



## hisnamewasyero (Mar 12, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> there r people on here that tell and snitch on people for dumb stuff maybe u said something someone didnt like and they told on u..i was in a thread yesterday and noticed this guy name fdd2 something something i forgot but he said he is a mod and he kicked this guy off basically snitched on him so just watch what u say to people and watch out for fdd2...


 i literally got in the chat said hello.. saw that reaper was in the room and said hello that's what happen lol i didn't even have the chance to have a convo with any1 sooooo wtf lol


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 12, 2009)

hisnamewasyero said:


> i literally got in the chat said hello.. saw that reaper was in the room and said hello that's what happen lol i didn't even have the chance to have a convo with any1 sooooo wtf lol


i dont know man


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> there r people on here that tell and snitch on people for dumb stuff maybe u said something someone didnt like and they told on u..i was in a thread yesterday and noticed this guy name fdd2 something something i forgot but he said he is a mod and he kicked this guy off basically snitched on him so just watch what u say to people and watch out for fdd2...


snitched to who?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd is a mod and he doesn't have to snitch to any1 he can just boot you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> there r people on here that tell and snitch on people for dumb stuff maybe u said something someone didnt like and they told on u..i was in a thread yesterday and noticed this guy name fdd2 something something i forgot but he said he is a mod and he kicked this guy off basically snitched on him so just watch what u say to people and watch out for fdd2...


snitched on him to who? you people are funny.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont really know wasnt payin to much attention..dont care anyways just read some stuff about fdd being a snitch or something like that idk


----------



## dirt clean (Mar 13, 2009)

oh man, this is funny. i been here 6 months, this is funny.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 13, 2009)

if thats funny to u then u must have a boring life


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 13, 2009)

Nah, if he finds this funny, he probably has a very amusing life.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to RIU, Mcgician, enjoy the all-you-can-eat cannabutter popcorn.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 13, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Welcome to RIU, Mcgician, enjoy the all-you-can-eat cannabutter popcorn.


Thanks, I'll do my best.


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> there r people on here that tell and snitch on people for dumb stuff maybe u said something someone didnt like and they told on u..i was in a thread yesterday and noticed this guy name fdd2 something something i forgot but he said he is a mod and he kicked this guy off basically snitched on him so just watch what u say to people and watch out for fdd2...



*ROFL*


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fdd gotta bad rep now.. haha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> i dont really know wasnt payin to much attention..dont care anyways just read some stuff about fdd being a snitch or something like that idk


well maybe you should find out before you go spreading rumors, eh?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Pwned!! Good shit.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 13, 2009)

naw its no rumor i read it in a thread..some guy was callin U a snitch and all i know is i dont like snitchs so..see ya late


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> naw its no rumor i read it in a thread..some guy was callin U a snitch and all i know is i dont like snitchs so..see ya late


ok, you're a snitch. 

it's on you now, my friend.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can someone please tell me why he keeps talking? homegrown, give it up bra. Why would you keep digging your own grave?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Can someone please tell me why he keeps talking? homegrown, give it up bra. Why would you keep digging your own grave?


i wouldn't talk to that guy, he will snitch on you.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 13, 2009)

whatever then i dont know y ur hatin on me i read this in a thread u fools...find something else to do with ur time then being a internet tough guy i think u guys need a life


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> whatever then i dont know y ur hatin on me i read this in a thread u fools...find something else to do with ur time then being a internet tough guy i think u guys need a life


 
the live chat doesnt always work


nah i think you need a life


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't tell anyone... but I read somewhere *in this very thread* that fdd is a snitch. 


Lookout for him.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i wouldn't talk to that guy, he will snitch on you.



This is true.. I think he's just gunning for your job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2009)

"i'm telling."


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "i'm telling."


 
who? your mommy?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahahahahahahahaha!!! that is all.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

incorrigible....


----------

